# Please help me, my SP bros and sis!



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I would like to do something similar to this on a wide-screened TV. I'm using a foam board which is not thick but due to its size, it's a bit heavy for it to stick onto the screen even though I have used double sided tapes and _3M Command _hanging strips. Is there a way for me to stick the board without it falling off easily? I would appreciate your expert advice at this moment. Thank you.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

No one? _I'm Disappoint_


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Make the profile L-shaped, so that you can move it over the rim of the TV? (Or the TV inside it, conversely.) Nice and tight, so that it exactly fits the screen, and then it stays that way, without additional tapes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Northern Lights said:


> Make the profile L-shaped, so that you can move it over the rim of the TV? (Or the TV inside it, conversely.) Nice and tight, so that it exactly fits the screen, and then it stays that way, without additional tapes.


So, the solution would be to make a tight slot to fit around the rims. Thanks I'll try that.


----------

